# Tank at 7 Months old



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Nice dog looks very athletic!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute dog, I personally would not do hang time comps at 7 months though, Id wait till the dog is more mature before doing anything jumping, hanging ect .


----------



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks  he is very athletic and eager to please.. why wouldnt you suggest hanging at his age?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just don't like seeing them with there back legs off the ground like that, they are still growing and it is easy at this age to over do it and tear or sprain muscles, ligaments, ect . Best to keep atleast there back legs on the ground until they are fully mature to avoid any injuries. I know how it is at that age they act like they can go full out but you have to remember they are still growing, An injury this young could effect them for life . to me just worth waiting until they are fully mature before doing things like that , same goes with weight pulling you don't see 7 month old dogs out there with heavy weights competing for that same reason.


----------



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)

i agree with you completely on letting them grow, thats why his training is usually aimed at putting the least amount of stress on his body, the only time i let him hang of the ground completely is at shows. but i understand what you saying, thanks for the input and help, appreciate it.


----------



## Titanthepitbull (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you introduce you pit to the spring pole and at what age?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can introduce them at any age but I would make sure it is low enough that all 4 paws stay on the ground for atleast the 1st 6-12 months and after that atleast make it so the back legs can touch. Some of my adults prefer it lower still so they are more tugging on it then hanging. Just find whatever toy gets them going and attach it to there, you may have to manipulate it as well , make is bounce, get them interested in it. Mine prefer ropes on theirs while some have better luck with soft toys to start out with or hides. Just find what gets your dog excited. You use the same thing to get them going on flirt poles too, I find with younger dogs it is easier to get them started on a flirt pole first , get them interested in going for that toy.


----------



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)

Tank running on the catmill for the 1st time


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice dog Sean!


----------



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, im very lucky to have him


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow Tank is looking real good, we absolutely love the area in which he gets to train


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally start young,, if you want to do spring with all fours off at 7 months you can i would just limit time and be sure its not over any hard surfaces.. I.E concrete..

Know your dog is the important thing, know the limits and how far you can push and when your dog needs a break..

These aren't delicate flowers, you don't have to wait until fully matured to do any sort of exercising you just have to KNOW when to quit for the day, few days, etc.. Experience proves it. Make mistakes, learn from it.


----------



## SeanR (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks KM that is some awesome posting and puts a great perspective on things. yeah i find the hardest part is, stopping him when i think he has had enough, because he is so driven it seems like he never wants to stop, but that's where the "knowing your dog" part comes in. and thanks for the input


----------

